# extraire data dictionnaire ios



## Scoubidou2009 (19 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

alors voila je souhaite en fait à partir d'une appli dictionnaire que j'ai téléchargé extraire son contenu pour le transformer au format EPWING (surtout utilisé pour le Japonais mais marche pour n'importe quelle langue) afin de l'utiliser dans un logiciel de lecteur d'EPWING sur mon mac.

Plus concrètement j'ai réussi à localiser le fichier en question du dico contenant les précieuses entrées mais il est au format .dat, et j'ai jamais vu ça avant. Quand j'ouvre avec textedit ça me sort un charabia de caractère. Après une petite recherche j'ai vu que c'était possible (mais aucune certitude) de lire ces fameux .dat avec un programme du type SQlite, que j'ai essayé mais pareil sans succés puisqu'il me demande un mot de passe du fichier crypté, et avec RazorSQL il me l'ouvre mais comme sur textedit...et j'ai essayé avec un autre dico pour essayer là le fichier en lui-même fait 113 mo il me sort qu'il est trop gros pour être ouvert

J'ai vraiment besoin de trouver une solution, ça me sauverai!

merci d'avance!


----------



## Scoubidou2009 (23 Juin 2012)

Personne pour me répondre??


----------

